# Coochie patting/slapping



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Luke said:


> I think that although porn is a wondrous form of modern art, it doesn't always reflect reality. Since art has a way of shaping culture, we should be thankful that porn directors aren't prone to including testicle slapping in their productions...


What - you haven't heard of ball-busting? It's a counter to pussy-whipping. There's plenty of porn with that for people who like that sort of thing. 

For some, power play is sexual - and for them that includes pain. 

The important point here to note that it's not unusual in any way - as long as both partners trust each other and don't exploit each other [using safe words and communicating limits], then both pussy whipping and ballbusting are perfectly enjoyable experiences.


----------



## granarl (Nov 21, 2011)

Axe said:


> Why would I slap someone's clit?


Exactly! I've never had that done to me but it seems really pointless doesn't it? Even a poke was painful anyway so why try this? =L


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

granarl said:


> Exactly! I've never had that done to me but it seems really pointless doesn't it? Even a poke was painful anyway so why try this? =L


Sometimes actions that would normally hurt feel good when you are fully aroused. I don't enjoy getting a specula inserted into my coochie when I'm getting a Pap smear but will happily take something larger when I'm turned on.




Jawz said:


> What - you haven't heard of ball-busting? It's a counter to pussy-whipping. There's plenty of porn with that for people who like that sort of thing.
> 
> For some, power play is sexual - and for them that includes pain.
> 
> The important point here to note that it's not unusual in any way - as long as both partners trust each other and don't exploit each other [using safe words and communicating limits], then both pussy whipping and ballbusting are perfectly enjoyable experiences.



Vanillas...... Sometimes it's just not worth the effort.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

Jawz said:


> What - you haven't heard of ball-busting? It's a counter to pussy-whipping. There's plenty of porn with that for people who like that sort of thing.
> 
> For some, power play is sexual - and for them that includes pain.
> 
> The important point here to note that it's not unusual in any way - as long as both partners trust each other and don't exploit each other [using safe words and communicating limits], then both pussy whipping and ballbusting are perfectly enjoyable experiences.


I haven't heard the term "ball busting", but it doesn't surprise me that it exists and it also doesn't surprise me that some people enjoy it.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I do have a slight interest in busting @timeless 's balls. :wink: :wink: 

jk!


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I do have a slight interest in busting @timeless 's balls. :wink: :wink:
> 
> jk!


Be nice to the beanbag!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

timeless said:


> be nice to the beanbag!


hiiiiiiiiiiii-ya!


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

It's not bad, and no it doesn't hurt. Now, the slap itself is what should be discussed with your partner. My man does it from time to time, and it's very gentle, and feels rather nice. It usually happens when he's in one of his animalistic moods, as though he's been held in a cage and sex starved for years, which isn't the case at all, lol. But I understand, I get that way too, and I'm pretty sure everyone does. Incredibly horny. Uncontrollably horny. It just happens. And that's when weird experimental shit happens.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

*It's lame and it's obvious a guy has been watching a lot of porn when they do this. *Yeah, well that’s kind of why I posted this. You see it a lot in porn, and I was wondering if any women really liked it in real life.

1*. *

*I might be the odd one out here, but I love it when a man does it. >.> I have a thing for it, but then again, I am pretty damn kinky. rofl *




Really? Doesn’t it hurt?
*This thread is hilarious. I don't think that my wife would enjoy a "coochie slap". *
Lol, I’m glad you liked it.
*ROFL! I just came here because I saw the word "Coochie" in when I was browsing through the community main page. "The Great One" is a G. lol such a ridiculous thread, people are so interesting to me.* 
Damn right I am.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Jawz said:


> What - you haven't heard of ball-busting? It's a counter to pussy-whipping. There's plenty of porn with that for people who like that sort of thing.
> 
> For some, power play is sexual - and for them that includes pain.
> 
> The important point here to note that it's not unusual in any way - as long as both partners trust each other and don't exploit each other [using safe words and communicating limits], then both pussy whipping and ballbusting are perfectly enjoyable experiences.


You realize that just because you're into something doesn't make it "usual". We're talking general population here, not just you. 

Mind you, I'm not being judgmental. Go ahead and enjoy as long as everyone's a consenting adult.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

ChanceyRose said:


> Sometimes actions that would normally hurt feel good when you are fully aroused. I don't enjoy getting a specula inserted into my coochie when I'm getting a Pap smear but will happily take something larger when I'm turned on.
> 
> Vanillas...... Sometimes it's just not worth the effort.


It feels good to think you're more sexually informed/competent/enlightened than others, doesn't it?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Coochie? 

Well, I like being slapped gently there. Like, very gently. Pain + Sex = wtf!?

But I guess I don't count once _again_ because this question is exclusive to heteros? See if a _guy_ slapped me there I'd rip his dick off and slap him with it .


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> You realize that just because you're into something doesn't make it "usual". We're talking general population here, not just you.
> 
> Mind you, I'm not being judgmental. Go ahead and enjoy as long as everyone's a consenting adult.


Just because something is 'unusual' to the 'general population' [not the you or I have any facts or stats to measure perception] doesn't make it 'unusual' either. If there is a 'general' consensus on the matter, then it is imaginery. Therefore anyone's assertion of what is normal or abnormal is merely subjective and judgmental. Everyone speaks in relative terms. And that's all your assertion is. Relative and based on your perception, therefore a judgment based on that perception.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Just because something is 'unusual' to the 'general population' [not the you or I have any facts or stats to measure perception] doesn't make it 'unusual' either. If there is a 'general' consensus on the matter, then it is imaginery. Therefore anyone's assertion of what is normal or abnormal is merely subjective and judgmental. Everyone speaks in relative terms. And that's all your assertion is. Relative and based on your perception, therefore a judgment based on that perception.


Wasn't that my point?

And BTW, you're now dissembling by deconstructing and attempting to redefine the word "usual".


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> It feels good to think you're more sexually informed/competent/enlightened than others, doesn't it?


Yes, in fact it does.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Wasn't that my point?
> 
> And BTW, you're now dissembling by deconstructing and attempting to redefine the word "usual".


Isn't that what is required to break patterns of generalized thought with broader perspective?


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

MonieJ said:


> Ehhh no one is slappin me in my genitalia.


At least not twice!

Someone told me how to put a ring in the nose of a bull. You take a tine from a pitch fork and sharpen it as sharp as you can get it, then you calmly approach the bull, and you plunge it through fast and hard because you only get one shot at it. I didn't see this done, and I do not know just how the process was completed. 

By the way, MonieJ, you certainly seem like a much more practical person than the one who started this thread (WWHT?).

Digger Blue


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Digger Blue said:


> At least not twice!
> 
> Someone told me how to put a ring in the nose of a bull. You take a tine from a pitch fork and sharpen it as sharp as you can get it, then you calmly approach the bull, and you plunge it through fast and hard because you only get one shot at it. I didn't see this done, and I do not know just how the process was completed.
> 
> ...


Lol what? 

Poor bull  

and well the OP isn't a chick so I was just givin him my opinion.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

MonieJ said:


> Lol what?
> 
> Poor bull
> 
> and well the OP isn't a chick so I was just givin him my opinion.





WWHT = What Was He Thinking?!!!!


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Love is not just emotion, but loyalty and a vow ღ


Love the quote up there PR!
Digger Blue


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Digger Blue said:


> Love is not just emotion, but loyalty and a vow ღ
> 
> 
> Love the quote up there PR!
> Digger Blue


Love is an emotion? News to me...


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Digger Blue said:


> WWHT = What Was He Thinking?!!!!


Ahh 

Maybe he wanted the female perspective on it?

Most guys are in the dark about what women like during ehh intimate moments.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't like having my clit slapped, or even touched directly, because it is super sensitive. However, I really like having my perineum spanked rhythmically, if that counts.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Ace Face:
So, what did you think it was, an electrical experiment in Dr. Frankenstein's Laboratory, or a 300 Proof Spring Tonic?

Digger Blue


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Digger Blue said:


> Ace Face:
> So, what did you think it was, an electrical experiment in Dr. Frankenstein's Laboratory, or a 300 Proof Spring Tonic?
> 
> Digger Blue


Love is a choice; love is dedication. Love is often mistaken for lust, infatuation, obsession, happiness, etc. When the giddy shit fades, and it will, love is exactly as I stated... a choice, dedication.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Love is a choice; love is dedication. Love is often mistaken for lust, infatuation, obsession, happiness, etc. When the giddy shit fades, and it will, love is exactly as I stated... a choice, dedication.


Ace Face: 
You sound like a wise woman!
Regards,
Digger Blue


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Digger Blue said:


> Ace Face:
> You sound like a wise woman!
> Regards,
> Digger Blue


Likewise, sir


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Did you ever watch the movie "Patton"?
It was about the rough and tumble (ESFP) General George Patton in WW-II. 

At one point he spoke through an interpreter to a Russian officer:
"Tell him that I think he is a son of a bitch."
Interpreter: "What?! Surely you. ."
"Tell him that I think he is a son of a bitch."
So, it was done by the interpreter. After hearing it in his own language, the Russian is awestruck, momentarily angry, then he replies through the interpreter: "Tell Patton that I think he is a son of a bitch, too."
Patton: "One Son of a Bitch Drinks to Another!" Clink!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Isn't that what is required to break patterns of generalized thought with broader perspective?


Changing language to mean what you want it to in order to fabricate an unassailable point is not a "broader perspective".


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*What women like*



MonieJ said:


> Ahh
> 
> Maybe he wanted the female perspective on it?
> 
> Most guys are in the dark about what women like during ehh intimate moments.


MonieJ: 
Most of us guys are in the dark about what women want most of the time, period. 
Digger Blue


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MonieJ said:


> Ahh
> 
> Maybe he wanted the female perspective on it?
> 
> Most guys are in the dark about what women like during ehh intimate moments.


And most women are in the dark about what guys like. 

That's why it's our respective jobs to communicate that information to each other.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> And most women are in the dark about what guys like.
> 
> That's why it's our respective jobs to communicate that information to each other.


Agreed 

10 char


----------



## kristle (Oct 21, 2010)

Coochie slapping? Naw, gonna leave that one to the pros ... where it belongs, lol.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

a man slaps a womans clit and then she stomps/slaps him in the nuts and they both have these insane smiles on their faces and the repeat it untill they have both came.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Only gently slapping. More like petting. Not hard slapping.

I think people are taking the word "slap" much too literally to be like hauling off and causing pain, and yes, that's only for fetishists.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> And most women are in the dark about what guys like.
> 
> That's why it's our respective jobs to communicate that information to each other.


It's not even about "girls" and "guys" ...it's so individual.

But yeah...there are some things portrayed in porn that realistically, yeah, most women don't actually like that.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ChanceyRose said:


> Yes, in fact it does.


Honestly I think this too.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

fourtines said:


> It's not even about "girls" and "guys" ...it's so individual.
> 
> But yeah...there are some things portrayed in porn that realistically, yeah, most women don't actually like that.


I don't disagree with you, however "girls and guys" tends to be a helpful bright line for these discussions given that men and women do some with different equipment (no pun).


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

It's not something I've enjoyed in the past, but I'm not about to dismiss and deride what pleases other safe and consenting adults.


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

Someone did this to me and it turned me off .... really fast. 

It's nothing like bdsm and isn't kinky at all. I think younger people do it after watching lots of porn and that they're just copying what they see.

Maybe it's some new-age porn fad that just spread like wild fire or something.


----------

